# Shooter at Oregon community college; multiple fatalities, injuries reported



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am sure that the antis will be dancing in blood.

Shooter at Oregon community college; multiple fatalities, injuries | Q13 FOX News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Watch and see how the media reports change over time and how they vary from the various news organizations.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Watch and see how the media reports change over time and how they vary from the various news organizations.


True enough. How much you want to bet that the shooter will not end up being the mythical unicorn or "white middle aged male?"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any bets about the use of Psych meds?


----------



## sniffyrockroot (Jul 20, 2015)

Oregon allows concealed carry on campus.

*Predictions:*
The shooter is not a license holder.
It will be claimed that allowing concealed carry on campus clearly does not make college safer and should therefore not be allowed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have heard that there may now be 15 dead.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll take that bet on the psych meds. I say yes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gentlemen, let's refrain from placing wagers while the bodies of the fallen are still cooling.
Thank you.

Prayers to their families.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I switched over to MSNBC and they are already calling for more gun control. Brian Williams (the disgraced liar) is currently working anchor at MSNBC.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I switched over to MSNBC and they are already calling for more gun control. Brian Williams (the disgraced liar) is currently working anchor at MSNBC.


What if everyone on this site did what you did and switched over to MSNBC, that would double their number of viewers and give them hope that they are making a comeback.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This is a sad sad world we live in where crap like this is the new norm. Guns haven't changed, many of you here are a lot older than I am and can remember when you could purchase fully automatic weapons and this stuff didn't happen. Obama is right in we need to make some changes, but its not the ones he's talking about. We need to totally reevaluate the mental health system and the media which sensationalizes violence and numbs kids to it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> What if everyone on this site did what you did and switched over to MSNBC, that would double there number of viewers and give them hope that they are making a comeback.


I've thought about that! I only keep an eye on to keep up with the enemy and get a laugh out of the douchebags over there. IDIOTS everyone of them. I do enjoy watching Mika (insert commie fathers last name) in the am with Joe Moderate Scarborough RINO get all worked up. She makes me laugh.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

The CC in Oregon where this took place is a gun free zone. Read it in a link from another website. It was from the student handbook.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sniffyrockroot said:


> Oregon allows concealed carry on campus.
> 
> *Predictions:*
> The shooter is not a license holder.
> It will be claimed that allowing concealed carry on campus clearly does not make college safer and should therefore not be allowed.


Here is what I found on Armed Campuses website;
In an Oregon Court of Appeals case (2011), three judges concluded that Oregon public colleges and universities no longer have authority to ban weapons on the physical grounds of a campus. Each school does however, have discretion as to whether to permit concealed handguns inside buildings, dormitories, event centers, and classrooms. Private colleges and universities may still prohibit weapons throughout the entire campus including grounds.

On March, 2, 2012, the Oregon Higher Education Board voted unanimously to ban weapons in all seven state colleges and universities.
Schools in Oregon that Allow Concealed Guns on Campus
College Town Type

As of August 21, 2013, no private or public universities, colleges, or community colleges permit weapons inside of buildings. No private universities permit weapons on campus grounds.

Laws concerning concealed firearms on Oregon's campuses


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here is what I found on Armed Campuses website;
> In an Oregon Court of Appeals case (2011), three judges concluded that Oregon public colleges and universities no longer have authority to ban weapons on the physical grounds of a campus. Each school does however, have discretion as to whether to permit concealed handguns inside buildings, dormitories, event centers, and classrooms. Private colleges and universities may still prohibit weapons throughout the entire campus including grounds.
> 
> On March, 2, 2012, the Oregon Higher Education Board voted unanimously to ban weapons in all seven state colleges and universities.
> ...


here is my question.. if you are cuaght carrying in a banned area.. are you asked to leave, ask to leave and expelled, arrested, trespassed, ????


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Heard the shooter was asking about religion.
My money is on a muslime!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

tango said:


> Heard the shooter was asking about religion.
> My money is on a muslime!!


I heard the same thing on NBC. I'm betting it was not a muslim. We probably would have heard reports of their war cry by now if it was.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Also this just reaffirms the reasons why campus carry SHOULD be allowed. A sheepdog might have put down this wolf before before he killed 10+ people.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Sad day for too many families affected by this idiot. This isn't a gun control issue, it is a society issue. What are we going to do about it? We evidently have messed up one or more generations because this didn't happen on such a regular basis when I was a kid.

You can't politicize this event, I really doubt you can point to a specific religion either. This is just another wack job which we seem to have more than our fare share of.

1895gunner


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

tango said:


> Heard the shooter was asking about religion.
> My money is on a muslime!!


there is a note from a face book or twitter account that said that he asked folks to stand up if they answered they were christians he shot them. But we don't have a muslim extremist problem in the USofA.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah and we want to import a couple hunderd thousand more--
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My thoughts are with the families of the fallen. I did just notice however, that the boob in the white house is going to comment at a press conference shortly. Get ready for the gun grab. Without any solid details yet on what happened.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep, didn't take him long. I had to turn him off. I can't listen to him.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep, the whole speech was about stricter gun laws...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sniffyrockroot said:


> Oregon allows concealed carry on campus.
> 
> *Predictions:*
> The shooter is not a license holder.
> It will be claimed that allowing concealed carry on campus clearly does not make college safer and should therefore not be allowed.


Best avatar on the site!!! LOL Love it!!
That's all.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It is too soon to be drawing conclusions or guessing. I'm in wait and see mode right now. I'll leave the jumping to conclusions and pushing agendas to the liberals. That seems to be what they like to do. There are a lot of grieving families and a lot of young people in the hospital right now. My heart and prayers go out to them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Edited


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oregon gunman singled out Christians during rampage | New York Post

The name of the murdering scumbag has still not been released but according to the article above, he was giving preferential murderous treatment to those who admitted to being Christians. Sick little bastard.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's the initial response.

#UmpquaCommunityCollegeShooting


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

did a little internet digging
seems the campus was a "no-concealed carry allowed" area
and yes,according to some reports ive read,this was religion based murder.
and that dude in charge is already trying the "need more gun control" meme
if all the training and preperations much ballyhooed in recent months,have been for universal disarmament
....and they actually try it....I think TSHTF


Why? I know way too many people whom are of the "cold dead fingers" variety,oddly most of them ex-military,hmmm

It is a sad day,my thoughts and prayers for the deceased and their families


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Oregon gunman singled out Christians during rampage | New York Post
> 
> The name of the murdering scumbag has still not been released but according to the article above, he was giving preferential murderous treatment to those who admitted to being Christians. Sick little bastard.


Would he still be a sick little bastard if he was killing Jewish, Hindus, Buddhist, or Muslims?
The hate that is involved in killing any group of people is wrong. Hate/tolerances is the problem! 
I'm sure there is a lot to this story that we don't know. Let's see how they spin this.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

1895gunner said:


> Sad day for too many families affected by this idiot. This isn't a gun control issue, it is a society issue. What are we going to do about it? We evidently have messed up one or more generations because this didn't happen on such a regular basis when I was a kid.
> 
> You can't politicize this event, I really doubt you can point to a specific religion either. This is just another wack job which we seem to have more than our fare share of.
> 
> 1895gunner


Maybe you can't politicize one particular event. But when a pattern develops, It makes curious people ask why. I believe mass murder has nothing to do with guns. But I bet if you graphed incedents along with something else like violent video games, or movies or music; or maybe vs school spankings, or vs number of times the word shit is said on public broadcast, or drugs, etc; their is a correlation somewhere. And it isn't gun sales; but whatever it is, Google already knows the correlation, or whoever gets to run queries against Google's databases knows.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mish said:


> Would he still be a sick little bastard if he was killing Jewish, Hindus, Buddhist, or Muslims?
> The hate that is involved in killing any group of people is wrong. Hate/tolerances is the problem!
> I'm sure there is a lot to this story that we don't know. Let's see how they spin this.


Mish you are flat wrong in believing these folks are sick. they are no more sick than a rattle snake that lives under a home in central Texas. the snake only knows how to kill its his normal. these radicals be they islamic, white supremacists or you pick the brand, they are not sick. Because if they were sick one could reasonably expect them to get well with treatment. Theyre not sick and deserve to be killed the minute they crop their ugly head up


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People are going crazy. I stopped for a coffee at McDonald's and the teenage girls behind the counter were going at it. I walked in just after the fact, the one girl had the other by the counter by her neck. We're headed for something, must be the moon.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

The one thing these folk all have in common is they are all commiting suicide. They have no respect for their lives or anyone else's.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they are tired of being in a proverbial meat grinder. Some anyway. Don't fall for the mental health liberal trap. That scenario is run by liberals. They will grab faster than Mickey Thompson's.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

So according to sources, the shooter went to an online forum and gave some indication of what he was preparing to do. Some of the responses were suggestions and advice on how to go about it.

Pretty effed up bunch. 4chan losers.

Here
https://archive.moe/r9k/post/22785729/]/r9k/ - ROBOT9001 » Thread #22785073[/url]


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Would he still be a sick little bastard if he was killing Jewish, Hindus, Buddhist, or Muslims?
> The hate that is involved in killing any group of people is wrong. Hate/tolerances is the problem!
> I'm sure there is a lot to this story that we don't know. Let's see how they spin this.


Yes, killing innocent people like that is the indication of a mentally ill sick person.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

With unknown details, it is hard to speculate. Theoretically, if the killer was a Muslim, was he sick (lunatic), evil murderer, or just practicing his religion as called upon to do? Just wondering.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oregon Shooter Identified As 26-Year-Old Chris Harper Mercer ? Here?s What We Know | TheBlaze.com

Just an update. Lets see what else pops up.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> Would he still be a sick little bastard if he was killing Jewish, Hindus, Buddhist, or Muslims?
> The hate that is involved in killing any group of people is wrong. Hate/tolerances is the problem!
> I'm sure there is a lot to this story that we don't know. Let's see how they spin this.


He was not sick, he was ungodly. Now he's just frying like a sausage patty.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Yes, killing innocent people like that is the indication of a mentally ill sick person.


You're wrong Slip old buddy. Having spent almost a year policing our mental health facility (where we keep the criminally insane) It became very obvious that not a single one of them was insane or sick. they all know what they're doing. they all know right from wrong. they're not like the vet that spends 18 months in the sand box getting mortared every night who comes back to the states and gets suprised by a loud bang and goes back into reflexive mode. Don't give the libs a crutch that all of these killers are sick. They darned sure arent. No more than the perps of 9-11 werent sick


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here is the cowardly shooter.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> You're wrong Slip old buddy. Having spent almost a year policing our mental health facility (where we keep the criminally insane) It became very obvious that not a single one of them was insane or sick.  they all know what they're doing. they all know right from wrong. they're not like the vet that spends 18 months in the sand box getting mortared every night who comes back to the states and gets suprised by a loud bang and goes back into reflexive mode. Don't give the libs a crutch that all of these killers are sick. They darned sure arent. No more than the perps of 9-11 werent sick


Real Old Man, or should I call you DR. ROM?!! Ummm, I'm going to guess that you aren't the best person to be working in a mental health facility.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> Real Old Man, or should I call you DR. ROM?!! Ummm, I'm going to guess that you aren't the best person to be working in a mental health facility.


If his skillset revolves around identifying actual mental health issues, who better?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

''EVIL'' describes this.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Viper said:


> So according to sources, the shooter went to an online forum and gave some indication of what he was preparing to do. Some of the responses were suggestions and advice on how to go about it.
> 
> Pretty effed up bunch. 4chan losers.
> 
> ...


Wow that right there is a bunch of losers. It's tempting to go on there and talk smack to that den of snakes but they're probably a buncha hackers. Looks like the feds are there too.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You can take my input as you wish. I am an Army veteran who is also a clinical social worker that works with mentally ill and chemically dependent veterans for the VA in MN. It is rare that a mentally ill person will act out in violence towards others. People with delusional disorder, psychotic disorders at times and substance abusers under the influence are much more likely than a depressed person, or even a veteran with PTSD. People that kill others such as this individual have personality disorders (aka like the old term sociopath) such as antisocial personlity and narcissistic personality. Personality disorders are not treateable. Medications can help to manage symptoms of the disorder, such as sadness, but leave the disorder untouched. I will also say that a cultural change in younger folks becoming more self-centered, more entitled and more disconnected from the human experience (social media) are large contributors.
I also never doubt a false flag being a possibility for this type of event. Yes call me crazy, but I know that the powers that be will do anything to gain power.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

He kind of reminds me of Obama's son, if he would have ever had one.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Muslim admirer.

Oregon College Gunman Identified As Chris Harper Mercer- Update: Only Two Myspace Friends, One Who Praises Islamic Terrorists, Urges Killing Of Jews-Update: Admired Black Gay Killer Who Shot Journalists On Live T.V. | Weasel Zippers


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Mish said:


> Would he still be a sick little bastard if he was killing Jewish, Hindus, Buddhist, or Muslims?
> The hate that is involved in killing any group of people is wrong. Hate/tolerances is the problem!
> I'm sure there is a lot to this story that we don't know. Let's see how they spin this.


Yes he would be. It doesn't matter what the motivation is or isn't. Anyone who does somthing like this is sick.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> Yes he would be. It doesn't matter what the motivation is or isn't. Anyone who does something like this is sick.


I think we're confusing mental sickness with absolutely disgusting.
Anyone who does something like this is absolutely disgusting and vile, but not necessarily mentally ill.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

That is where I was going with sick. I am not saying he was mentally ill at all. this is an evil darkness inside of people. No meds for that. People today live in an artificial reality created on the Internet. When that reality is crushed they have no idea how to function in the physical world. Are we at a time when the the Facebook you is more real than the physical you? For some I think so. I see it everywhere, people more engaged in the cyber world than where they are sitting. We went to one of the kids practices last night and 80% of the parents never watched thier kid.they just stared at thier phones the whole time. It's sad, you would see thier kid look over at them and see the heart break in the kids eyes . So I cheer for them.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Bad News again for Zippy...
The shooter was one of his people...
Oregon community college gunman sympathized with Virginia TV shooter, shared Newtown school shooting documentary
"Yet when they spill a little blood, the whole world knows who they are," the gunman recently blogged.
Jason Sickles, Yahoo By Jason Sickles, Yahoo
7 hours ago
Yahoo News

View gallery
.Suspected Oregon gunman Chris Harper-Mercer's profile on the dating site Spritual Passions (screen shot).
Suspected Oregon gunman Chris Harper-Mercer's profile on the dating site Spritual Passions (screen shot).
The gunman who authorities say mercilessly opened fire inside a classroom at a small Oregon college Thursday shared a documentary about the 2012 Sandy Hook shooting tragedy on a Web forum just days ago and appeared to be a loner.
On the same website, Chris Harper-Mercer, using the handle "Lithium_Love," also expressed sympathy for Vester Flanagan, the disgruntled former television reporter who shot and killed two Virginia journalists on live TV in August.

"People like him have nothing left to live for, and the only thing left to do is lash out at a society that has abandoned them," Harper-Mercer wrote in a blog post on Aug. 31. "His family described him as alone, no partner/lover.

"On an interesting note, I have noted that so many people like him are all alone and unknown, yet when they spill a little blood, the whole world knows who they are. A man who was known by no one, is now known by everyone. His face splashed across every screen, his name across the lips of every person on the planet, all in the course of one day. Seems the more people you kill, the more you're in the limelight."

Authorities in Roseburg, Ore., have not speculated why 26-year-old Harper-Mercer killed nine at Umpqua Community College before dying in a shootout with police officers. Seven other people were wounded, including three who remained in critical condition Thursday evening.

An agitated Douglas County Sheriff John Hanlin offered little detail about the gunman at a news conference Thursday evening.

"I will not name the shooter. I will not give him the credit he probably sought prior to this horrific and cowardly act," Hanlin said before declining to take questions.

View gallery
.Investigators searched an apartment Thursday evening where the suspected gunman lived with his mother about two miles from Umpqua Community College. (...
Investigators searched an apartment Thursday evening where the suspected gunman lived with his mother about two &#8230;
Public records show that the gunman lived with his mother, a licensed nurse, two miles from the college.
Ian Mercer, the gunman's father, refused to answer reporter's questions outside his home in Tarzana, Calif., but called it a "devastating day" for him and his family.

The shooter's stepsister said the tragedy made no sense.

"I'm shaking right now," she told reporters. "He meant a lot to me. He was a nice guy, and he put everyone before himself ... it doesn't sound right. All he ever did was put everyone before himself. He wanted everyone to be happy."

It wasn't immediately known if Harper-Mercer was enrolled at Umpqua, but one student told Yahoo News that students in the classroom where the shooting took place did not recognize the gunman.

The grandson of a woman who escaped injury but witnessed others die in the campus classroom relayed his grandmother's horror in a Twitter message Thursday afternoon.

"The shooter was lining up people and asking if they were Christian," Bodhi Looney posted. "If they said yes, then they were shot in the head. If they said no, or didn't answer, they were shot in the legs."

Harper-Mercer's disdain for organized religion was evident in his social media posts and profiles. He also used the screen name "IronCross45" and had a dating profile at the site spiritualprofiles.com, where he listed his interests as the "internet, killing zombies, movies, music, reading."

"Not Religious, Not Religious, but Spiritual," he answered about himself on the site. As for a partner, he said "Pagan, Wiccan, Not Religious, but Spiritual" were qualities he desired.

The dating forum indicates Harper-Mercer had not been on the site in more than three months.

But the former California resident was very active on the torrent upload site where he shared the BBC film "Surviving Sandy Hook." In addition to file sharing, the site has blogs, Q&As and other forums.

His first blog post, titled "The material world is a lie," was published to the site 20 days before his birthday in July.

"For so long we have been taught that what's important in life is to buy this and have that," he wrote. "To always have the latest fashion, biggest tv, fanciest car, nicest house, and blah, blah, blah. Well, the truth is we've become so attached to these things, our spiritual development has been halted. &#8230; This attachment produces so much of the stress and worrying in the world today."

Authorities reportedly recovered three handguns and a rifle that were apparently used in Thursday's rampage.

This year, Oregon became one of only 18 states that require mandatory background checks for all gun sales. Public records don't indicate Harper-Mercer had a previous criminal history. In an undated photo on his MySpace profile, he is holding what appears to be a rifle.

On Tuesday, Harper-Mercer answered a discussion thread asking: "How many girlfriends you have had?"

"0," he wrote. "Never had anyone."

The day before the shooting, a poster replied to him in the thread saying, "You must be saving yourself for someone special. In due time then..."

"Involuntarily so," Harper-Mercer responded.

Jason Sickles is a national reporter for Yahoo News. Follow him on Twitter (@jasonsickles).

Oregon community college gunman sympathized with Virginia TV shooter, shared Newtown school shooting documentary


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't wait for the media to point out that his dating profile identifies his "Political interests" as "conservative republican". Oh the firestorm...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Would he still be a sick little bastard if he was killing Jewish, Hindus, Buddhist, or Muslims?
> The hate that is involved in killing any group of people is wrong. Hate/tolerances is the problem!
> I'm sure there is a lot to this story that we don't know. Let's see how they spin this.


I thought about this response while drinking my first cup of coffee, trying to get the sleepy brain fog out of my head. First cup finished. Thought finally solidified.

Whenever anyone else is killed, it is pointed out that tolerance is needed and those who are killing people are evil or sick.

Several Christians are slaughtered, the point is made that the killer is sick, and it is asked if the same sentiment would be offered if people of other faiths were the targets.

Really? They weren't! Christians were yet again targeted at a school! If you recall, this isn't the first time.

Rather than facing the fact that, yet again, Christians are targeted for death by a sick, evil killer, the question is asked if the same response would be offered if Muslims, Jews, Hindus, etc., were targeted in the same manner.

It is my view that immediately throwing out such a question is an attempt to dilute the fact that Christians are targeted again, and maybe at some subconscious level, questioning Christians' motives for asserting that the killer was sick.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Has this been offered, yet? If so, it is worthy of being mentioned again...

Oregon Shooting: 'Heroic' Veteran Chris Mintz Was Shot 7 Times - NBC News

A man who is an army veteran of ten years placed his life on the line in the attempt to save others. He was shot seven times and both legs were broken.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

On the other hand, Hannity is interviewing an Air Force vet who was armed and holds a concealed carry permit. He says he was going to involve himself, but college faculty told him not to go out and attempt to intervene. Rather than doing something, he complied with the faculty member's demand.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I can't wait for the media to point out that his dating profile identifies his "Political interests" as "conservative republican". Oh the firestorm...


Conservative Republicans are not usually known as people who look for Wiccan's on a dating site.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> On the other hand, Hannity is interviewing an Air Force vet who was armed and holds a concealed carry permit. He says he was going to involve himself, but college faculty told him not to go out and attempt to intervene. Rather than doing something, he complied with the faculty member's demand.


Unfortunate that this wing wiper did not have the sack to intervene anyways.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I can't wait for the media to point out that his dating profile identifies his "Political interests" as "conservative republican". Oh the firestorm...





Seneca said:


> Conservative Republicans are not usually known as people who look for Wiccan's on a dating site.


Yes, and if you look further at his "profile", you'll see a number of references to the IRA, and his father being from somewhere in British Isles. Thr IRA IS the IRISH REPUBLICAN ARMY. Remember them? Ties to the PLO? Thats the PALESTINION LIBERATION ARMY. Remember them? He also had some myspace (who uses that?) friend who had a muslime name.

The words "Republican" and "Conservative" have a bit different meaning to those involved in the IRA.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Why are we so sure this really happened. Is there any real proof? Big O was sure ready with his gun control speech just like Sandy Hoax.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LONE WOLF said:


> Why are we so sure this really happened. Is there any real proof? Big O was sure ready with his gun control speech just like Sandy Hoax.


He's always ready with a gun control speech, or a ****** is bad speech, or the cops acted stupidly speech, or islam prayer is a beautiful sound speech, or some such nonsense...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy
That raises the question as to whether or not the shooter was involved with the IRA to the extent that he used the word Conservative and Republican differently. Might also explain the Wiccan angle. Shame on me for not considering the context.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes, and if you look further at his "profile", you'll see a number of references to the IRA, and his father being from somewhere in British Isles. Thr IRA IS the IRISH REPUBLICAN ARMY. Remember them? Ties to the PLO? Thats the PALESTINION LIBERATION ARMY. Remember them? He also had some myspace (who uses that?) friend who had a muslime name.
> 
> The words "Republican" and "Conservative" have a bit different meaning to those involved in the IRA.


Yeah, I understand that reasoning, but it won't matter to the lap dog press.
The mouths are foaming.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

LONE WOLF said:


> Why are we so sure this really happened. Is there any real proof? Big O was sure ready with his gun control speech just like Sandy Hoax.


exactly what I was getting at.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I can't wait for the media to point out that his dating profile identifies his "Political interests" as "conservative republican". Oh the firestorm...


That's what wonder boy was hoping... But he was an anti Christian I/2 Black Hater. Just Like Zippy! How bout that.....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A shrink on TV today gave the 1st common sense rational for these guys who shoot a bunch of people at random that I actually understand.

She said that these mass shooters are narcissistic to a greater or lesser degree. They hit the point where they want to die and go into these shootings fully aware that they will die. But for that few minutes while shooting people and choosing who to shoot they are fully the most important person in the world, or at least that room as they choose their victims, the world revolves around them and they are the center of the universe. They want to die but they die while allowing their narcissistic desires to be completely satisfied. 

Actually makes sense to me in a mentally ill way.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder if BHOzo will show up and sing "Amazing Grace" at the funerals of the murdered students?


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Just wondering why we have not herd anything about what was on the thumb drive that he gave the "lucky one" with instructions to give it to LEO, jury's in on this cat, no need to withhold information pending trial. Also interesting, why has the media not been hounding LEO about the info on the drive? I find this very strange !


----------

